# Going to Disney World?



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2014)

If you do, please be careful how you wear your Mickey sweater.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 31, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 31, 2014)

Who'd a thunk Mickey was a perv..can't trust anyone these days!


----------



## Casper (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 1, 2014)

OG you are right there , what a perv   :lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2014)

:bounce:


----------



## Katybug (Feb 1, 2014)

Pappy:
Is that Hortence sitting over there in the corner?
I don't know, I'll ask her.

You are a scream, Pappy!  ROFL


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 1, 2014)

:holymoly: That's hilarious!


----------

